# Psychology.gr > Νέα, ανακοινώσεις >  Ανακοίνωση από την MultiForums OE

## NikosD.

Με δεδομένο ότι κάποια πράγματα ξεπερνού τα όρια του προσωπικού, το κείμενο που ακολουθεί συντάχθηκε από εμένα και όλους τους ιδιοκτήτες της Multiforums OE, ιδιοκτήτριας εταιρείας του e-psychology.gr και με την έγκριση της νομικής εκπροσώπου της εταιρείας.

--------------------------------------------

Η εικόνα της κοινότητας των τελευταίων ημερών αποτελεί ένα πραγματικό χάος. 
Περίπου 100 μηνύματα, τα ιδια και τα ίδια, αναρτημένα από τον χρήστη Ονούφριο, σε όλα τα θέματα του φόρουμ -αδιακρίτως- που έχουν ύφος επιθετικό, χλευαστικό υποτιμητικό και σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις με περιεχόμενο συκοφαντικά δυσφημιστικό.

Αγαπητέ Ονούφριε -εάν διαβάζετε αυτό το μήνυμα- σας ενημερώνουμε ότι θα προχωρήσουμε στην διαγραφή ΟΛΩΝ των επαναληπτικών μηνυμάτων που έχετε αναρτήσει. Θα διατηρηθεί μόνο ΜΙΑ κόπια από αυτά, στην ενότητα "σχόλια, προτάσεις, προβλήματα" που αποτελεί τον κατάλληλο χώρο για την φιλοξενία μηνυμάτων διαμαρτυρίας, παραπόνων, προβλημάτων, προτάσεων κτλ. Εκεί και μονο μπορείτε να καταγράψετε ότι πρόβλημα έχετε που αφορά το e-psychology.gr, την διαχείρηση, τους ιδιοκτήτες του.

Παράλληλα, ενημερώνουμε ότι θα διαγραφούν και όσα άλλα μηνύματα εμπλέκονται σε αυτή την ιστορία και που επίσης δεν συμφωνούν με τους όρους χρήσης του e-psychology.gr.

Σε περίπτωση διάχυσης των μηνυμάτων αδιακρίτως σε όλα τα θέματα του φόρουμ, παρόμοια με αυτή των τελευταίων ημερών, ο χρήστης Ονούφριος θα θεωρηθεί ασύμφωνος με τους όρους χρήσης και άρα ανεπιθύμητος για αυτή την ιστοσελίδα. 
Θυμίζουμε ότι ουδέποτε έχει διαγραφεί μέλος σε αυτή τη σελίδα στα 4-5 χρόνια λειτουργίας της, παρά μόνο μία φορά είχε γίνει ολιγοήμερη αφαίρεση δικαιωμάτων συμμετοχής στο φόρουμ ενός μέλους που κατ επανάληψη παραβίαζε τους όρους χρήσης.

Σας υπενθυμίζουμε αγαπητέ Ονούφριε, ότι έχετε ενημερωθεί προ 2 μηνών από τον υπεύθυνο της ιστοσελίδας πως πρέπει να αποδεχτείτε τους όρους χρήσης της κοινότητας, ειδάλως θα χρειαστεί να αποχωρήσετε ή να διαγραφείτε. Οι λόγοι αφορούσαν την δημιουργία περίπου 10 προφίλ
(ενδεικτικά αναφέρουμε τα whothomas, Γιάννος, Ειλικρινής, t.troxos, Maria.mi63, totos, Φλαβιος, katsoufis, Stoxastis, Onoufrios). Αφορούσαν επίσης τη διάχυση του ίδιου μηνύματος σε όλο το φόρουμ, καθώς και μηνύματα που αποτελούσαν συκοφαντική δυσφήμιση προς μέλη και υπευθύνους του φόρουμ.

Υπενθυμίζουμε πως η ιστοσελίδα αυτή ανήκει σε ιδιωτική εταιρεία (MultiForums OE) και ως εκ τούτου όλοι οι συμμετέχοντες, καλούνται κατά την εγγραφή τους να αποδεχτούν πολύ συγκεκριμένους όρους χρήσης, παραβίαση των οποίων προσδίδει το δικαίωμα στην εταιρεία όχι μόνο να διαγράψει όποιο μέλος δεν είναι σύμφωνο με τους όρους χρήσης αλλά και να προσφύγει σε κάθε νόμιμο μέσο για την διαφύλαξη και προστασία της ίδιας της εταιρειας και των εκπροσώπων της.

Στα πλαίσια της παραπάνω προστασίας,παρά τη διαγραφή των 100 περίπου επαναληπτικών μηνυμάτων του χρήστη Ονούφριου, θα διατηρηθούν ενεργά όλα τα παλαιότερα προφίλ και μηνύματα του ίδιου χρήστη και θα αποθηκευτεί το πλέον πρόσφατο back up στο οποίο εμπεριέχονται, αφενός τα 100 περίπου προσβλητικά μηνύματα του χρήστη Ονούφριου και αφετέρου οι 4-5 μόλις αποκρίσεις του επιστημονικού υπεύθυνου της ιστοσελίδας καθώς και οι αποκρίσεις τυχόν άλλων εμπλεκόμενων.

Επιφυλασομαστε για χρήση κάθε νόμιμου δικααωματος μας.

MultiForums OE

----------


## NikosD.

Ονούφριε ως εδώ ήταν!
Έχω εξοργιστει με αυτό που μόλις έγινε.
Στο δικό μου σπίτι, έχουμε κανόνες, αν στο δικό σου οποιος θέλει χέζει όπου θέλει, είναι δικό σου θέμα.
2 άνθρωποι σήμερα εδώ και ώρες -σαν να μην είχαν άλλη δουλειά!!!- κάνουν τροποποίηση σε μηνύματα μελών που σχετιζονται με ύβρεις, ειρωνίες και δυσφημίσεις.
Αφήνουν αντί του αρχικού μηνύματος το εξής: _το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από τη διαχείριση για λόγους παραβίασης όρων χρήσης._
Θεώρησα προτιμότερη αυτή τη λύση ωστε όλοι να παραμείνουν στο φόρουμ, κανένας να μη διαγραφεί και ελπίζοντας έτσι να ηρεμήσουν οι τόνοι. 

*Το να ακολουθείς από πίσω και να τροποποιείς τα μηνύματα των διαχειριστών είναι για μένα τουλάχιστον εξοργιστικό.* 

Λυπάμαι.

----------

